# My first Gold



## BarryR (Mar 22, 2014)

I want to thank everyone here. I have been reading and reading for quite some time, and collecting material to recover the PMs from. I finally felt comfortable enough to begin. I used the AP method for fingers and boiling HCL for pins. I was able to refine each batch using HCL and Clorox method and dropped with SMB and got some nice powders. I then took all powders and began refining with HCL Clorox again and got a beautiful deep golden color in my solution. I started the drop with SMB about an hr ago and was like I did not take any pics so I got one of the nice pile of gold in the solution as it is dropping. Will wait til tomorrow and begin cleaning it


----------



## artart47 (Mar 22, 2014)

No pictures..............Drat !
I'll keep watching.

artart47


----------



## artart47 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi !
Hey ! that's better. diden't see the pic when I read your post. Looks like you got it! Now you're starting the washes? Got an idea about how many grams it'll be?
Waiting to see the button. Good luck!
artart47


----------



## BarryR (Mar 22, 2014)

I went back and edited my post to get the pic to show. Not sure what the yield is but very excited about the outcome so far


----------



## nickvc (Mar 23, 2014)

Well done Barry and can I say I applaud your dedication to getting the information needed to reach this point.
I know we keep telling people to read but it really is the only way unless your lucky enough to be able to learn from a pro in a hands on way and here is the proof 8)


----------



## gold4mike (Mar 24, 2014)

Barry,

I noticed that you have come this far and have only two posts (so far). You have proven that you CAN achieve satisfactory results by reading what's available here instead of asking to be "shown the way".

Great job!

The powder is dark so you'll need to follow Harold's washing procedure. 

Congratulations!!


----------



## BarryR (Mar 25, 2014)

3.2 grams of powder


----------



## necromancer (Mar 25, 2014)

your doing well !!

do you have pics of the items you are processing ?


----------



## BarryR (Mar 25, 2014)

No did not think about pics til now. They were simple fingers mostly and a batch of pins


----------



## necromancer (Mar 25, 2014)

BarryR said:


> No did not think about pics til now. They were simple fingers mostly and a batch of pins



thanks !! was just wondering....


----------



## Sandherr1456 (Mar 27, 2014)

Barry, do you know how much material you started with in weight? 

Congr ats on your first run too!!


----------



## alex1402 (Mar 29, 2014)

Way to go! You did it. I am still working on gold but have had good luck with silver refining with nitric acid and copper. Super good job!


----------

